# Another Custom frame for my collection!



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I got this wonderful frame in the mail from Perry at A+ slingshots for my collection. You have to have one of Perry's if you are a serious collector! We traded frames and I have to say this is a great piece of work. Three wood types ,Cherry Oak and Walnut-laminated and also a steel 1/4" rod down through the forks into the handle for strength-AWESOME! I have a very big hand but this model (the A-2) fits great. The hole in the handle is a wonderful addition and located perfectly and really secures your grip. Perry did his homework on this and does some really nice work. I also love the way he does his bands-folded tapers-same as the way I like to do mine. I'll shoot her tomorrow but I already know she is a shooter-just has that feel you know







? Great job Perry and thanks! Flatband


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Great looking fork.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

You know in hindsight I should have put this in the product reviews section-sorry







Maybe one of the Moderators can swing it over there when they see it-thanks, Flatband


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

this is amazing! it deffinitly looks like he put time into it!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

That's Beautiful!


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

very striking!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Great looking. Good job Perry


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Good for you Flatband ! Great looking addition to your collection.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

very nice looking catty... I likes Perry an his gear....... trustworthy, thats Perry an his gear that is.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Flatband said:


> You know in hindsight I should have put this in the product reviews section-sorry
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No problem. I'll sort it when I get to a PC.


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Beautiful slingshot from a great man. That's a fine piece!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That is soooo fine! Great !


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Flatband said:


> I got this wonderful frame in the mail from Perry at A+ slingshots for my collection. You have to have one of Perry's if you are a serious collector! We traded frames and I have to say this is a great piece of work. Three wood types ,Cherry Oak and Walnut-laminated and also a steel 1/4" rod down through the forks into the handle for strength-AWESOME! I have a very big hand but this model (the A-2) fits great. The hole in the handle is a wonderful addition and located perfectly and really secures your grip. Perry did his homework on this and does some really nice work. I also love the way he does his bands-folded tapers-same as the way I like to do mine. I'll shoot her tomorrow but I already know she is a shooter-just has that feel you know
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Gary!!!
I'm really glad you liked it!!!







It's really a ONE OF A KIND as a carpenter friend made up only a small amount of this laminate for me to try of scraps from some of his specialty work he does. So sadly I don't think this is not something I'll be able to offer to the public unless I get a lot more creative time or another source.
__________________________________________________________________
Now for a little about what I got!!!!


















The setup you traded me is truly great Gary!!! I love it!! Though I have not tried too many of your fine creations, I believe this model may very well your best design!!!!! It shoots and feels great, and those bands of yours really have some excellent speed and power in a single tapered band. 
I don't think the picture I took just does the Spalted Maple justice but I couldn't seem to get a better one as it's foggy here today and the flash wreaked havoc with the nice shiny poly on your work so I couldn't use it.

I know that some may think this is one for the "Mutual Admiration Society", but I don't care!!!! Get a Flatband slingshot too!!!! You won't be disappointed!!!









Really appreciate the trade, and again thanks for your patients with me on getting it done!!


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Thats a bonny looking slingshot, you must be pleased, jeff


----------



## geckko (Sep 9, 2010)

WOW

Both are very beautifull forks

congrats


----------



## Ace (Oct 24, 2010)

Both of those beautiful, love the woods on both!!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Thanks to ZDP (Dan) for moving the post. I got a chance to shoot Perry's slingshot today before duty called and snow removal was in order! Very fast set-up,shot nice and flat, and the first shot I took I creamed a Coke can from 10 meters. Very comfortable frame and the size is nice too. Well done Bud! Flatband


----------



## Felicko (Jan 23, 2011)

Such fine work.


----------

